# [Audacity] Perte métadonnées lors importation lot mp3s

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Avec Audacity-2.2.2, je perds les métadonnées en important un lot de mp3.

Ce comportement est peut-être "normal" mais il n'est pas satisfaisant pour ce que je cherche à faire.

mp3gain semble pouvoir faire une normalisation d'un lot ; à condition de savoir l'utiliser autant pour les signaux faibles que pour les grandes amplitudes.

Je commence tout juste avec.

Avec Audacity, si je normalise un seul fichier mp3 importé, les métadonnées sont conservées et je peux l'exporter en mp3 de nouveau sans perte des métadonnées.

Le souci vient déjà de l'import d'un lot de mp3. L'export multiple n'est pas encore concerné.

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv audacity

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/audacity-2.2.2::gentoo  USE="alsa flac id3tag ladspa lame lv2 mad midi nls portmixer soundtouch twolame vorbis vst -doc -ffmpeg -jack -libav -sbsms -vamp" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

Merci pour toute aide apportée  :Smile: 

Je souhaite conserver les métadonnées que j'ai et jouer souvent avec le volume m'agace un peu.

Et pour faire des Minidiscs mieux vaut avoir normalisé avant.

----------

## stephane73000

Est-ce que tu as des métadonnées dans des champs additionnels ? Si oui, ça bug depuis la version 2.0 d'Audacity

----------

## pti-rem

Salut,

Je ne sais pas exactement mais c'est fort probable au vu de la quantité et des diverses provenances.

Donc, je ne sais pas identifier des métadonnées dans des champs additionnels...

Quels sont les champs normalisés de base ?

Au bout de la chaîne, j'ai constaté que SonicStage n'importait et ne gravait pas toutes les métadonnées.

Je vais me passer de normaliser les morceaux. Surtout si c'est pour perdre d'autres métadonnées.

J'ai du mal à gérer ma sonothèque ; Je fais le minimum : j'écoute.

Les softs de gestion de bibliothèque musicale ne m'aident pas ; j'ai essayé.

C'est pas de la tarte de créer des Minidiscs pour ensuite les lire sur mon appareil (un MZ-NH700 en l'occurrence) qui fonctionne encore certes, mais pour combien de temps ?

Je ne suis pas certain d'en faire d'autres, il me faut un ordi de plus allumé pour avoir un Seven et ça me gave...

Sans compter le goût et le talent pour faire des ensembles agréables.

Ce lecteur de MD et tout un tas de MD enregistrés m'ont beaucoup aidé lors d'une hospitalisation.

C'était une très bonne affaire faite sur une brocante il y a longtemps.

Depuis, j'ai acheté un lot de 100 MD sur ebay ; une assez bonne pioche  :Wink: 

J'aime choisir quelques MD au hasard et les écouter ; même plusieurs fois.

Je n'ai pas l'esprit pour me dire : Tiens, j'ai envie d'écouter ceci ou cela. 

Je ne mémorise pas assez bien pour procéder ainsi.

Merci pour ta réponse.

----------

